# Anyone recommend a good Estate Agent?



## Steve B (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,

Currently trawling the web looking at property sites (e.g. Connells, Homes-in-the-Sun etc) as I'm interested in trying to pick up a repo. apartment in either Benidorm or Torrevieja. Am I better off using a local agent in Spain?

Have property prices levelled off now or are they still dropping?

Deals on offer seem to include 'rent for up to 2 years before you buy' or '20% down and no more to pay for 3 years' and others.

Can anyone recommend a good Spanish agent or other advice? :confused2:

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Steve B said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently trawling the web looking at property sites (e.g. Connells, Homes-in-the-Sun etc) as I'm interested in trying to pick up a repo. apartment in either Benidorm or Torrevieja. Am I better off using a local agent in Spain?
> 
> ...


I would always advise talking to spanish banks. They all have massive catalogue of repos and some offer amazing deals. Bancaja for example offers many wiith mortggages that are payment free for 3 years.

See the bank manager, discuss your situation. They are keen to lend to shift the properties and if you have cash then obvioulsy you are in a fantastic bargaining position. The list prices are good but many banks will acept "any reasonable offer" almost just to shift the properties.

Many also offer the "rent to buy" option, meanning you can try it before you buy it... great if you are new to the area.

I think all banks will have stuff available, but banks like Bancaja, Solbank, Cam, La Caixa etc tend to have english speaking staff and are very helpful. I am with bancaja and they are always trying to get me to look at their properties.

Obviously going through banks direct means you can get a great deal, no agencies taking a cut and its certainly the way I would go.

Good luck!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, go direct to the banks! They aren't interested in the commission, like the British estate agents - they just want to shift their repo properties as soon as possible.

Also I would avoid rent-to-buy. If you are going to rent, get a short term let with no commitments while you look round for somewhere to buy. The prices aren't going to rise for a long time yet.


----------

